# How to remove instrument cluster from 1965 GTO?



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have some wiring repairs to do behind the instrument cluster in a 1965 GTO. It also has a padded dash. How do you remove the instrument cluster? Do you have to remove the padded dash 1st? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes padded dash must come off then the plastic dash surround has to be removed(7 or 8 screws) if you do not have a tilt wheel you should loosen up the steering shaft strap to get the dash bezel off, then you can get the instrument cluster out


----------



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks crustysack. Will attempt the removal a.s.a.p., but in the mean time son and I are preparing for IHRA Div 4 bracket finals outside of Dallas, Tx. Have some issues that are taking up most of our time now.


----------



## geraldb999 (May 28, 2012)

Great info. How is hard is to remove the pad? How is it attached?


----------

